# Silver Maple Burl uh..... object



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2013)

Got this wood in a trade from Doc. It was dry and hard. The bark held fast which I was happy about. Certainly not my original design, I've seen many variations of this style on the web, I just stole their idea. The lid is segmented DIW, ABF, the ball is African sumac, and the lightning rod is ebony. The foot is DIW with a little ring of Zirc above it. About 14" tall total. The burl maple really has some nice stuff going on in it. Thanks for the wood Doc!

[attachment=31112][attachment=31113][attachment=31114]


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice... object.  The different woods go together quite well. Great job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2013)

Man - Thats like a woodturners Ice Cream Sundae 
Seriously awesome Barry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 15, 2013)

awsome peice barry  duck


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2013)

That's one heck of a nice turn Barry. Funny Scott described it like ice cream sundae, I have just sat down to the computer with a vanilla/chocolate ice cream root beer float. A special treat for me I don't often get. Not as pretty as your artwork but mine tastes better. :nyam2:


----------



## DKMD (Sep 15, 2013)

That's cool, Barry! Just yesterday, I was wondering what became of that piece of wood... I had another turner come visit this weekend, and I gifted him a chunk of silver maple burl, too. I waxed the heck out of that sumac you sent me, so it may not be dry for quite a while.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I went to Friendlys today and had a Sunday just like it!
Looks great....


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's one heck of a nice turn Barry. Funny Scott described it like ice cream sundae, I have just sat down to the computer with a vanilla/chocolate ice cream root beer float. A special treat for me I don't often get. Not as pretty as your artwork but mine tastes better. :nyam2:



Yea, and this one will poke your eye out when you try n eat it


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 15, 2013)

That is beautiful! I've got about 400 pounds of Burl from a maple That was about 200 years old and 6' in diameter when it fell over and crunched a house (But not my house) and I hope it's that nice inside!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 15, 2013)

Love it! Very nicely done Barry.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 16, 2013)

That is a really nice piece!
Tom


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for your kind coments everyone!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 17, 2013)

Really nice, Barry. Amazing creation. Maybe one day I will be able to create something like that.


----------

